# My boa and bearded dragon.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Don't worry. They're not in the same cage or anything.:rasp:

Here's some shots I took today...

This is my red tail boa, Aires. He's a pink pastel morph. Got him at a reptile show in May and he's just about doubled in size since then.

I really like how this shot turned out...








This one was over exposed and the top was blown out a bit, but I'll live with it...








And then there's my beardie Tequila. He's quite the character. Turning into a bit of the 'grumpy old man' even though he's not really old at all. But that's fine.

I really like how this shot turned out and might get it printed...








Anyway. Comments appreciated as always. Thanks for looking!


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

quite the mean looking beardie you have there. the snake is just lovely. do you have any full body shots of the beardie?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

boas are the best... i miss mine-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice pics Mettle-

Really like that first one if it wasn't for that black streak going down the side of the pic--It's all I focus on for some reason....









The beardie sure is a looker as well


----------



## monkeyboo (Jul 19, 2005)

Cool boa. Never had a bearded dragon before. Here is my baby hog.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments, guys!

I do have some full bodied shots of my beardie somewhere, I'm sure. If not I'll take some in the near future. He's a major runt compared to most beardies, though. He was a rescue that I took in. He was heavily impacted as a baby because his owners were morons and didn't know how to keep proper temps or that tiny baby beardies shouldn't be kept/fed on sand... Anyway. That aside, I managed to save him. But he wasn't a big eater for the first year or so of his life when the growing is truly done and so he kinda runted out. Ah well. He's happy and healthy now and loves his greens, silk worms and horned worms.



AKSkirmish said:


> Nice pics Mettle-
> 
> Really like that first one if it wasn't for that black streak going down the side of the pic--It's all I focus on for some reason....
> 
> ...


I took the pics inside his tank. That blurred out black on the side is the black silicone in his tank running down the far edge. It is a bit distracting, but I don't mind it too much. It would be better with out it though. If my Photoshop skills were truly top notch I'd get rid of it, heh.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Took this shot today. Aires, my boa, was perched out. Seems that since I showed him that he could climb the big perch/wood in his tank that he loves doing it, heh. And good for him.









Anyway, so outta 50 shots here's the ONE that I like, heh...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Your Boa and Beardie are looking great!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

great pics. the one of the dragon looks great. i can see that being a add for armstrong or some reptile lighting company with their logo on the left side. very good pic indeed.


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

Great pics mate









That is a great looking Boa


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i love the contrasting colors in the pic of the dragon. good photographers always amaze me.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

awesome looking boa and beardie...Great shots as well


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------

